# Question from a newbie



## omegatke1540 (Apr 22, 2004)

I am new to the board, and martial arts in general,  so I am thinking of taking lessons here in Lansing, Michigan; however, I do have  a question.   After reading all the horror stories (both good  and bad) from various people, I realized that I  have no idea what I should look for in an instructor (qualities, certification,  history, etc).  Along with  that, I was wondering what should raise a red flag when looking for  an instructor?. Is there any clear signs that I  should be aware of that say "Danger, danger, danger!!!"?  Any help would be appreciated (especially since I am just starting to truly learn about martial arts  )

Thanks
-Scott


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 22, 2004)

omegatke1540 said:
			
		

> I am new to the board, and martial arts in general,  so I am thinking of taking lessons here in Lansing, Michigan; however, I do have  a question.   After reading all the horror stories (both good  and bad) from various people, I realized that I  have no idea what I should look for in an instructor (qualities, certification,  history, etc).  Along with  that, I was wondering what should raise a red flag when looking for  an instructor?. Is there any clear signs that I  should be aware of that say "Danger, danger, danger!!!"?  Any help would be appreciated (especially since I am just starting to truly learn about martial arts  )
> 
> Thanks
> -Scott



Welcome to the board hopefully you will find some good answers here for some of your questions and make some new friends along the way.

My best tip for you is ask about a trial program and see if you can take 3-5 classes free so you can really see what the instructor is doing, and to see how your relate to what they are teaching. 
Try this at several studios, be polite of course and if they do not offer a trial program ask if you can watch a few classes to see. Most good studios will do both. 

As long as you go in with an open mind to what they are teaching. I think you will have a great time. I wish you well in your Journey in the arts and hopefully someone here lives in your area and can reccomend a good starting point.

 :asian: 

Dave


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 22, 2004)

It's just as important to find a style that suits your physical/mental makeup as it is to find an instructor who clicks for you.  There are several threads from months ago that delve into what should raise red flags.  As soon as I've had my fifth cup of coffee (I work nights) I'll dig one of them up and post the link here for ya.  Good luck.  Don't let the horror stories here scare you away from training.  There are still some high quality instructors in this world.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Scott,
Welcome! 

Check out this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=698

(this may be the one you were thinking of theletch1)


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 22, 2004)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Hi Scott,
> Welcome!
> 
> Check out this thread:
> ...


Thank, you, Ma'am.  That was indeed the one that I was thinking of.  

Scott, keep in mind that many, not all, but many new students will not stick with the first art that they try.  It's nothing against a particular art form it's simply a matter of finding the art that is most suited to you, the individual.  If the first school doesn't work out then don't give up.  Look for another and another if need be.  I'm not advocating school hopping just advocating not giving up.  If you're like most of us on this board then you will quickly become addicted to the martial arts and will develop something of a "need" to train.  I wish you the best of luck in your endeavors and sincerely hope that your training brings to you all the great things that my training has brought me.


----------



## Radamateur (Apr 23, 2004)

You are in luck Scott.  Check out *Seikichi Iha's *dojo right there in Lansing.  He is a Hanshi, 10th. Dan and is the U.S. Branch Chief for the Okinawa Shorin-ryu Karate-do Association.   
The name of his school is Original Okinawa Karate, and you can get more info from his website at: http://www.ihadojo.com/

Good luck on your search and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 23, 2004)

Here is a good reference for some danger signs to look for:

http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/cults.htm

Also, I have not seen Seikichi Iha's dojo, but I met one of his students (Dave, ex-marine corps guy) through one of my students. The Dave I met is a good guy, and we talked martial arts. The Shorin-Ryu dojo looks like a good place to get high quality and legitimate training, if your looking for a traditional approach. I second Radamature's recomendation to at least go and check them out, if that is what you are looking for.

I'd tell you to come see me, but I am in Rochester, MI, which is a little far from you.  :wink1:


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 23, 2004)

The general comments say it all, but the key point is what are you looking for in MA training.  If it is many things, prioritize them so that you know what you really want and what is just nice to get out of training as well.

Other factors to consider are:

What your age/gender/fitness level/willingness to commute and pay.... will do to influence your choices.  Be honest with yourself when you look into this stuff.  If feeling better about yourself or you just think this or that would be COOL, that is fine too.  Start out honest with yourself and you are practicing one of the first and most important lessons in martial arts - self improvement/self knowledge.  The rest will grow from that.


----------



## omegatke1540 (Apr 30, 2004)

I just wanted to take a quick second to thank  everyone for their comments, they were most helpful!.  I have spent the past two  weeks going to a lot of  different places  like everyone has suggested (and learned a whole  lot in the process), and (and big thanks to Radamateur for  suggesting/recommending Seikichi Iha's Dojo) I think I have finally chosen a  place and a martial art to study.  I have chosen Seikichi Iha's Original Okinawa  Karate (actually it is a new Dojo located in Holt from one of his students - all  though the two dojos' are very closely  related).  So thank you again for everyone's insights and suggestions!!

-Scott


----------



## Radamateur (Apr 30, 2004)

Thats great Scott.  I'm glad you found a place you like, and I'm sure you won't be disapointed.......now get training.


----------



## marshallbd (May 1, 2004)

Radamateur said:
			
		

> Thats great Scott.  I'm glad you found a place you like, and I'm sure you won't be disapointed.......now get training.


And keep us posted on your progress.....!!! :asian:


----------

